# cpt code 97016



## dboutwell (Aug 9, 2012)

If a doctor does the cupping, CPT code 97016 on both legs in the same visit can he bill units or is it considered just 1 unit?  Thanks for any input.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Aug 13, 2012)

I think you can bill it like this:

97016-RT
97016-LT


----------



## aaron.lucas (Aug 14, 2012)

That actually isn't the right code for cupping, this is from the AMA as of 2005:  "Code 97016, Application of a modality to one or more areas; vasopneumatic devices, captures devices that provide and external pumping force to the soft tissues of the lower or upper extremities. A sleeve containing separate chambers is applied to the extremity and can be progressively inflated, thereby providing a pumping action required to facilitate removal of edema. The Jobst pump is one example of a vasopneumatic device. It would not be appropriate to report code 97016 for vibromassage therapy".  This also would not describe cupping.  For an example of a vasopneumatic device, look at the Game Ready system.  Cupping itself doesn't actually have a code assigned, you would need to use the unlisted modality code, 97039.


----------

